# coffeedirect



## BillyHey (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone heard of or used http://www.coffeedirect.co.uk/?

I've just found them searching for local roasters and they're about 1/4 mile away from where I live so perfect for getting really freshly roasted beans - assuming they'll let me pick up in person rather than spend £3 on delivery and let the beans age by another day or so while Royal Mail send them on a 35 mile round trip.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't see anything that says they roast? Just a distributer.

Lee


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Just had to edit my response - I got mixed up with http://www.coffee-direct.co.uk/


----------



## BillyHey (Mar 5, 2010)

You're right Lee, I searched in google for coffee roasters and that was one of the links I got - I guess I should have checked.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I know how you feel about local though. I'm not a fan of mail order/internet when it comes to coffee. For me buying coffee is about chatting to the merchent about taste profiles and flavours over an espresso. I like being part of the "coffee club". Chatting to someone that knows their stuff over an espresso, I love it. You don't get the same feeling from clicking the mouse.


----------

